# Can I add slsa to mp soap?



## chlobue (Oct 13, 2017)

Ordered low detergent mp soap from WSP.
Doesn't have much lather. Has anyone successfully added slsa to the soap to boost lather? If so, how to incorporate and how much?
TIA

chris


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 18, 2017)

Ha!  I do a lot of MP, but never thought of this.

Why don't you just try on one bar?  Perhaps no more than a 1/4 teaspoon at most.  

Please report back with your experience!


----------



## lsg (Oct 19, 2017)

I suggest that you dissolve the slsa in small amount of hot water, before adding to your base.


----------

